# New Spitfire Product Teaser Incoming



## Michael Antrum (Jan 14, 2021)

Brace yourselves everyone. There's a new Spitfire Teaser for a new product. Let battle commence......

Edit: I'm kind of wondering if should have posted this in the drama zone to save Mike the trouble....


----------



## Jaap (Jan 14, 2021)

SAIS of course

Spitfire A.I. Score


----------



## Ashen Audio (Jan 14, 2021)

Bring it. I’ve only spent about a third of my retirement so far on Spitfire instruments. 😁


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 14, 2021)

The best product for me would be a gadget to tell me if I’m actually going to use the product I’m about to buy.

Still, I suppose let the guessing games commence....

Is it a new vocal library sung exclusively by 50-somethings with smokers’ cough? It could be in a phlegm-enco style... 🤔


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 14, 2021)

Yeah I received the email for this release which is in 7 days.Which by Spitfire standards is a brief window of opportunity to hype the release.
So I’m not sure what SA is planning given that they aren’t promoting this release with the typical 3-4 week pre-release Spitfire timeframe to allow the speculation to rise to the fevered pitch........
I guess we shall see. 🤔


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 14, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> The best product for me would be a gadget to tell me if I’m actually going to use the product I’m about to buy.
> 
> Still, I suppose let the guessing games commence....
> 
> Is it a new vocal library sung exclusively by 50-somethings with smokers’ cough? It could be in a phlegm-enco style... 🤔


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jan 14, 2021)

Didnt they mention that in early 2021 they would be following up the Abbey Road collection with extra libraries or something. 

This could be completely different of course.


----------



## lucor (Jan 14, 2021)

I hope it's the two Abbey Road expansions, can't wait to have more Abbey Road stuff in my template.

Since they are pre-orchestrated sections it would also fit to the 'instant score' thing they are teasing here.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 14, 2021)

lucor said:


> I hope it's the two Abbey Road expansions, can't wait to have more Abbey Road stuff in my template.
> 
> Since they are pre-orchestrated sections it would also fit to the 'instant score' thing they are teasing here.


This actually might be correct and this would also explain the announcement being only 7 days prior to the release.Typically a major SA release will be announced a few weeks beforehand.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 14, 2021)

If you brighten the image a little, it looks like there is something hidden down the bottom...

Also, if you add John Williams' initials to Spitfire Audio's initials, you get an anagram of a famous shark...


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 14, 2021)

I’ll shut up now...


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jan 14, 2021)

I hate to sound negative, but I get frustrated when spitfire announce yet another new library and there are still a lot of issues with previous ones. SCS for example, multiple intonation issues and other inconsistencies, this library has been out for years. Do they have a department that works on upgrading/cleaning their work after release or do they just draw a line and move on.

Compared to many of the other smaller developers CSS for instance, years after the release they are still working to make it better and add new features etc...

I do like some of the spitfire stuff and get the attraction, they do tons of stuff for the community in terms of LABS and great videos etc..but their stuff is not cheap, so some house keeping work would be appreciated !

Rant over !


----------



## ridgero (Jan 14, 2021)

You can say what you want about 2020/21, but there is no shortage of sample libraries


----------



## Geomir (Jan 14, 2021)

21th of January? Seriously? Spitfire OPUS Edition?


----------



## ridgero (Jan 14, 2021)

GingerMaestro said:


> I hate to sound negative, but I get frustrated when spitfire announce yet another new library and there are still a lot of issues with previous ones. SCS for example, multiple intonation issues and other inconsistencies, this library has been out for years. Do they have a department that works on upgrading/cleaning their work after release or do they just draw a line and move on.



That’s something I‘m asking myself too. I hope they will do a major update once they release SSO on their own SA player.


----------



## Krayh (Jan 14, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> If you brighten the image a little, it looks like there is something hidden down the bottom...
> 
> Also, if you add John Williams' initials to Spitfire Audio's initials, you get an anagram of a famous shark...



Hahaha Brilliant!!!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 14, 2021)

lucor said:


> I hope it's the two Abbey Road expansions, can't wait to have more Abbey Road stuff in my template.
> 
> Since they are pre-orchestrated sections it would also fit to the 'instant score' thing they are teasing here.


It’s not. There’s a pic of Christian and it’s for kontakt.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 14, 2021)

lucor said:


> *I hope it's the two Abbey Road expansions,* can't wait to have more Abbey Road stuff in my template.
> 
> Since they are pre-orchestrated sections it would also fit to the 'instant score' thing they are teasing here.


yep, it is, they are called the Hill and Garden Rd. Sessions.....


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 14, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


>


A lot of people don’t realise but he suffered from obesity problems in later years. That’s why nobody could ever carry Grant.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 14, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> A lot of people don’t realise but he suffered from obesity problems in later years. That’s why nobody could ever carry Grant.


Darren, leave now...please or you'll get me started too.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 14, 2021)

nope it's too late. This has nothing to do with anything but it made me giggle like an idiot for 10 minutes...view it as an interlude to all the speculation.... 

Duck walks into a shop.......
"Got any bread?"
"No"
"Got any bread?"
"No"
"Got any bread?"
"No"
"Got any bread?"
"Listen, if you don't stop asking me for bread I'm going to nail your beak to the floor."
"Got any nails?"
"No"
"Got any bread?"


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 14, 2021)

Clearly subscription. See the big button on the ad.


----------



## constaneum (Jan 14, 2021)

the expansions for AR1? previously they did mention early 2021.


----------



## Henu (Jan 14, 2021)

mikeh-375 said:


> Duck walks into a shop.......


Hah, you always learn something new! I've heard this joke forever in Finland as bunny asking for carrots, and never could had thought it's actually an international joke known around the world due to it's horrible badness. :D

Yeah, anyway, something something spitfire. Carry on! Carrots!


----------



## tritonely (Jan 15, 2021)

The BDT site also says 'your score in an instant'! What kind of instruments do you wish to see in an BDT approach?


----------



## fiction (Jan 15, 2021)

I'll say evo synth/processed orchestra atmospheres .


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jan 16, 2021)

Geomir said:


> 21th of January? Seriously? Spitfire OPUS Edition?


Exactly my thinking, because I instantly thought of ”orchestrator”. But maybe it‘s just one of the pre-orchestrated Abbey Road libraries.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 16, 2021)

Brass choir, in the vein of BDT. The "your score in an instant" tagline is the same as BDT, as well a similar blue smoke background in that tagline image on the BDT page.

Seeing as how BDT was only strings and woodwinds, something for brass would be the obvious choice.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jan 16, 2021)

Confirmed....it’s a new drama toolkit.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Jan 16, 2021)

I didn't go for the British Drama Toolkit, I wonder if this new Drama Kit is more attractive for me.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jan 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I didn't go for the British Drama Toolkit, I wonder if this new Drama Kit is more attractive for me.



I’m gonna guess Nordic Drama Toolkit


----------



## NothingToHide (Jan 16, 2021)

This is definitely going for the Drama Zone ...


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 16, 2021)

Kevperry777 said:


> I’m gonna guess Nordic Drama Toolkit


Yes. That's one possibility a "Nordic Noir Drama Toolkit" . Although they already have a lot of other libraries to deliver this type of sound. EVOs, Albions, .... etc.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 16, 2021)

US Drama Kit more likely


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 16, 2021)

Brexit Drama Kit?

I’ll see myself out...


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> US Drama Kit more likely


How would that sound ?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 20, 2021)

It's CDT. So, something Drama Toolkit. But what does the 'C' stand for?


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 20, 2021)

Compulsory.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 20, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> It's CDT. So, something Drama Toolkit. But what does the 'C' stand for?



callipygous


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 20, 2021)

Vaping Drama Toolkit

I wonder if this will find more use in my template than British Drama Toolkit (I guess it helps me to be writing British Drama to use it though  )

EDIT: Or any Drama Music at all... for that matter


----------



## David Kudell (Jan 20, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> It's CDT. So, something Drama Toolkit. But what does the 'C' stand for?


Obviously Chiptune. 😉


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 20, 2021)

Contemporary


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Jan 21, 2021)

From the teaser I’m guessing it won’t be anything that appeals to me, but “classic” drama tool kit would cool. “Crime” would also be up my alley.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 21, 2021)

Cinematic. 

Hence I will now go on record and offer y’all this “walkthrough bingo card”:

1. bespoke
2. rare modular synthesis
3. atmospherics
4. subbass
5. meticulously sampled
6. binaural
7. westcoast style gated envelopes

All bingos to be DM’ed to me personally.


----------



## Trombking (Jan 21, 2021)

> I guess it helps me to writing British Drama to use it though


So I assume I can't use it because I don't write for British Drama, but for German Drama


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 21, 2021)

Trombking said:


> So I assume I can't use it because I don't write for British Drama, but for German Drama


Shimanski Krimi Werkzeuge?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 21, 2021)

My guesses are:

1. Cliché Drama Toolkit
2. Constant Drama Toolkit
3. Cranky Drama Toolkit
4. Corona Drama Toolkit (well it has become famous now :/)
5. Compulsive Drama Toolkit
6. Consumerist Drama Toolkit (my favourite so far)
7. Or perhaps Complete Drama Toolkit (though this would limit any further sales for Spitfire)

So much Drama, its like Eastenders


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 21, 2021)

Chicken. It’s going to be chicken.


----------



## devonmyles (Jan 21, 2021)

Comedy Drama Toolkit....
That's what these Spitfire teaser threads have become.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 21, 2021)

Coronavirus Drama Toolkit. 

There are bound to be hundreds of them produced over the next few years.


----------



## Evans (Jan 21, 2021)

Church Drama Toolkit. "David stole from the collection plate again!"


----------



## Fleer (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 21, 2021)

Fleer said:


>



Yes - very ... erm... bespoke


----------



## ism (Jan 21, 2021)

Don't know what to make to the ultra-ambient teasers. 

But maybe "Contemporary Drama Toolkit" ... evoking the sense of the LCO a la LCO textures and the extreme ambience of that library, perhaps adapted with a BDT UI.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 21, 2021)

That’s it: contemporary!


----------



## AndyP (Jan 21, 2021)

After the last 4 years, I've had enough drama. I want something exciting to play with, and with chocolate around it.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Jan 21, 2021)

Jersey Shore Drama Toolkit, 100% confrimed.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 21, 2021)

Childish Drama Toolkit. Lots of deep whining, multi-mic sobbing.


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 21, 2021)

This is a
Conundrum
Drama Toolkit


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 21, 2021)

There it is kids: ‘Contemporary’


----------



## ism (Jan 21, 2021)

Yep, Contemporary. No LCO , which is a pity. But Sims is also very cool.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm guessing this is a sort of Omnisphere and Neo combined with a Spitfire EVO engine and GUI. At least that's what it sounds like in the trailer. Not for me I'm afraid - I have way too many libraries like this.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 21, 2021)

Easy buy !!!! SFA and < $200.  Have BDT and will be fun to use together. 

Electric Cello & Violin too !


----------



## ism (Jan 21, 2021)

Christian just announced "Neo-flautando"!


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 21, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Contemporary


You nailed it, MaxOctane! 😀😀😀


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 21, 2021)

Hat_Tricky said:


> Jersey Shore Drama Toolkit, 100% confrimed.


Also known as "GTL"


----------



## Raphioli (Jan 21, 2021)

Just watched the walkthrough. 
Theres some really nice sounds in there. Love the "Guitars" patch, it immediately reminded me of The Martian by Harry Gregson-Williams.


----------



## idematoa (Jan 21, 2021)

Very inspiring ! 😀👍


----------



## modularg2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> Just watched the walkthrough.
> Theres some really nice sounds in there. Love the "Guitars" patch, it immediately reminded me of The Martian by Harry Gregson-Williams.


Rather: https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/legacy/bizarreguitar.php


----------



## Toecutter (Jan 21, 2021)

"Less theory, more feeling"







SFisms aside, CDT sounds pretty cool!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 21, 2021)

idematoa said:


> Very inspiring ! 😀👍


Watching the 25 youtube. Cool. It reminds me of other things I own like senfine and infinite textures. BUT I also own British Drama Toolkit and I do like velocity input layers as I'm playing. This can be a useful tool and nice sounds. I like how in the 25 min video Sims plays BDT and CDT and it's nice combo.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 21, 2021)

Im on the fence here. I have BDT and while I like a lot of the sounds, the response is very finicky. I so wish they included the ability to adjust the velocity zones to suit our playing style and keyboard response. Often the slightest increase in pressure, notes just poke way out, so it kinda defeats the purpose of playing without the mod wheel freedom. Customizable velocity zones would make these kind of libraries much more appealing to me. Having said that, I'm still considering it.... sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Mannix (Jan 21, 2021)

trying not to like it..downloading


----------



## Fleer (Jan 21, 2021)

Am I right in thinking this CDT is more synth oriented than BDT?


----------



## Simeon (Jan 21, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Am I right in thinking this CDT is more synth oriented than BDT?


Yes,
It seems like a synth/hybrid companion to the BDT.
Lots of synth, guitar, electric violin, and electric cello textures.


----------



## gives19 (Jan 21, 2021)

Funny.. I bought the thing at $126.89 at my discount since I guess I owned BD Toolkit, and then I was watching the Live Present and in the chat window It said that I won a free copy-. I never win stuff, so it was a surprise. They refunded me what I had bought and then sent me another link for a free download. Nice of them!


----------



## Van (Jan 21, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Obviously Chiptune. 😉


Excellent.  

(Congrats again btw.)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 21, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> "Less theory, more feeling"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^this marketing is what would work on me honestly


----------



## idematoa (Jan 22, 2021)

100% CDT for the first 40 seconds... 😉

01 - UVI - Mello - Flutes et Oboe
02 - Project Sam - Colours Orchestrator
03 - Spitfire Audio - Olafur Arnalds Chamber evolutions - Chamber Grid
04 - Spitfire Audio - Abbey Road One - Low Strings - Long
05 - Orchestral Tools - Arkhis - Disturbed Voices
06 - Spitfire Audio - eDNA Earth
07 - Spitfire Audio - Tape Orchestra - Strings Sul Tasto
*08 - Spitfire Audio - Contemporary Drama Toolkit - Combi Textural - Fireflies & Frozen Textures


*


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 23, 2021)

Any user opinions on this one? Are you loving it? Disappointed in any aspects of it? Pros and cons?

thx -


----------



## Evans (Jan 23, 2021)

I don't have it, but it looks well made and fun! I would have sold an arm for such a curated set some time ago.

However, with some Albions, Dystopian Guitars, Omnisphere, and all that comes with Komplete, it's (fortunately?) not something I need. I do face severe decision paralysis when rolling my own sound combos like this for a project (anything synthy provides too many options!), but that's something I have to get over.

Returning to the topic of Dystopian Guitars: unless you feel really tied to Spitfire Audio's workflow, you should really give DG a look. It's, in some ways, a very poor name for what it can do.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm forced to post my original meme once again.


----------



## Mannix (Jan 23, 2021)

jtnyc said:


> Any user opinions on this one? Are you loving it? Disappointed in any aspects of it? Pros and cons?
> 
> thx -


As a lifetime member of the less theory more feeling camp, no brainer, sound and control is beautiful, have not layered with BDT yet will be cool, only con if you can call it that is have not passed the first few preset rabbit holes lots to dig in to


----------



## from_theashes (Jan 24, 2021)

Watched the walkthrough and loved the first patch Paul played... then there where many patches I didn’t dig... then I watched the trailer and some „in-action“-videos (especially Guy Michelmore‘s)... and love it! And I also get the discount for BDT... Damn you Spitfire! I‘m weak!!!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 24, 2021)

Mark Kouznetsov said:


> I'm forced to post my original meme once again.


They did fix the libraries. Unfortunately, the fix broke other things for some people. Can't make everyone happy.


----------



## idematoa (Jan 25, 2021)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Contemporary Drama Toolkit - Vocals + Combi Textural*
02 - Spitfire Audio - Ólafur Arnalds Composer toolkit - Felt Grand Piano


----------



## Evans (Jan 25, 2021)

After watching a third party walkthrough, this does seem well put together. I find that a *lot *of textural pads in libraries like this often have too extreme of a swell in overall volume. It's the case in pretty much hundred of patches in Omnisphere. Easy enough to work around, but why should you have to?

These seem to settle in pretty well more along the lines of Spitfire Audio's typical EVO patches, with some "organic" movement sans swelling.


----------



## companyofquail (Jan 25, 2021)

Evans said:


> After watching a third party walkthrough, this does seem well put together. I find that a *lot *of textural pads in libraries like this often have too extreme of a swell in overall volume. It's the case in pretty much hundred of patches in Omnisphere. Easy enough to work around, but why should you have to?
> 
> These seem to settle in pretty well more along the lines of Spitfire Audio's typical EVO patches, with some "organic" movement sans swelling.


here is an example of only CDT presets with no automation, eq or fx. it just goes in order of velocity inside the instrument.

the first part is low velocity, second part is medium velocity and then highest velocity at very end.


----------



## Big Tick (Jan 25, 2021)

jtnyc said:


> Any user opinions on this one? Are you loving it? Disappointed in any aspects of it? Pros and cons?
> 
> thx -


I got both BDT and CDT with the promo. I like BDT a lot better.
There are nice sounds and atmospheres in CDT, but I didn't really find anything I couldn't do with various VSTs, guitars, and effects.


----------



## gives19 (Jan 25, 2021)

gives19 said:


> Funny.. I bought the thing at $126.89 at my discount since I guess I owned BD Toolkit, and then I was watching the Live Present and in the chat window It said that I won a free copy-. I never win stuff, so it was a surprise. They refunded me what I had bought and then sent me another link for a free download. Nice of them!


Thanks everyone for the kind likes. What a nice surprise.. I have been out all weekend riding my mountain bike, so I guess I better get after it now!


----------



## from_theashes (Jan 27, 2021)

Did a trailer rescore using mainly CDT:


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Mark Kouznetsov said:


> I'm forced to post my original meme once again.


The fact that AR1 1.0.5 is out there since 2 weeks now with half broken and unplayable drums patches (samples not loading, not matching key zones etc.) is an insult to any customer. Yes, an update can break things, happens everywhere (iOS apps, software etc.), but that should be fixed WITHIN DAYS. It worked before (1.0.2).. and it should be priority!!

I'm not spending 1 MORE CENT on spitfire stuff until thats fixed. This is embarassing for such a company. @SpitfireSupport , happy new year.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 27, 2021)

Can any users comment on the playability of CDT? I have BDT and while I like the concept and the sounds, the playability is pretty bad IMO. It's just all over the place. Really frustrating. Things are either too quiet, then they jump out too loud. I like the sound of CDT, but am hesitant. 

Also, and this is probably because I am a guitarist, but the guitar sounds in CDT are the least appealing to me. It just sounds so generic when I hear a sampled pluck of a guitar. Like a cheap rompler sound from the 90's. Of coarse these are much better than that, but it's the same feeling I get. Other than that the walkthroughs are impressive. I do hope the playability is improved from BDT. I mentioned before that adjustable velocity fields would improve these libraries substantially, for me at least...


----------



## AMBi (Jan 27, 2021)

jtnyc said:


> Can any users comment on the playability of CDT? I have BDT and while I like the concept and the sounds, the playability is pretty bad IMO. It's just all over the place. Really frustrating. Things are either too quiet, then they jump out too loud. I like the sound of CDT, but am hesitant.
> 
> Also, and this is probably because I am a guitarist, but the guitar sounds in CDT are the least appealing to me. It just sounds so generic when I hear a sampled pluck of a guitar. Like a cheap rompler sound from the 90's. Of coarse these are much better than that, but it's the same feeling I get. Other than that the walkthroughs are impressive. I do hope the playability is improved from BDT. I mentioned before that adjustable velocity fields would improve these libraries substantially, for me at least...


I don't own BDT but I'd think the playability is very similar. I find myself having to turn up the volume a good amount to fully hear the textural layers and the higher velocity layers can seem pretty piercing compared to those.
They described it as a 'treated guitar' and I don't think realism was there intention with it. I felt that way too at first but some patches sound much better than others. (being drenched in effects probably helps that haha)


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 27, 2021)

AMBi said:


> I don't own BDT but I'd think the playability is very similar. I find myself having to turn up the volume a good amount to fully hear the textural layers and the higher velocity layers can seem pretty piercing compared to those.
> They described it as a 'treated guitar' and I don't think realism was there intention with it. I felt that way too at first but some patches sound much better than others.


Thanks for that. Yeah, I'm not looking for realistic sounding guitar performances and I realize it's just a sound that can be used. I just sometimes get a cringy feeling when I hear a guitar sample being played like a piano and out of it's natural range. That said, not always. If it sounds good, then I'm in. I'm very fond of taking my guitar and doing everything I can to make it sound like something else, so I'm not totally against a guitar sample per say.... This library has some really great sounding things going on and my only hesitation is the playability and you didn't help quell that worry... We really need to be able to adjust those zones on the fly. I’m kinda surprised they didn't give that option.....


----------



## AMBi (Jan 27, 2021)

jtnyc said:


> Thanks for that. Yeah, I'm not looking for realistic sounding guitar performances and I realize it's just a sound that can be used. I just sometimes get a cringy feeling when I hear a guitar sample being played like a piano and out of it's natural range. That said, not always. If it sounds good, then I'm in. I'm very fond of taking my guitar and doing everything I can to make it sound like something else, so I'm not totally against a guitar sample per say.... This library has some really sounding things going on and my only hesitation is the playability and you didn't help quell that worry... We really need to be able to adjust those zones on the fly. I kinda surprised they didn't give that option.....


Id still say it’s a fantastic library despite those things and I think there’s a video or two on youtube showing how to single out certain layers so that may be helpful in terms of playability.


----------



## from_theashes (Jan 27, 2021)

jtnyc said:


> Can any users comment on the playability of CDT? I have BDT and while I like the concept and the sounds, the playability is pretty bad IMO. It's just all over the place. Really frustrating. Things are either too quiet, then they jump out too loud. I like the sound of CDT, but am hesitant.
> 
> Also, and this is probably because I am a guitarist, but the guitar sounds in CDT are the least appealing to me. It just sounds so generic when I hear a sampled pluck of a guitar. Like a cheap rompler sound from the 90's. Of coarse these are much better than that, but it's the same feeling I get. Other than that the walkthroughs are impressive. I do hope the playability is improved from BDT. I mentioned before that adjustable velocity fields would improve these libraries substantially, for me at least...


The playability is pretty much the same... although I feel like the transitions between layers is a bit smoother in CDT. But adjusting the velocity in Kontakt definitely helps.
And as a guitarist myself: the guitar samples (and the patches in CDT general) are not about realism, they are about atmosphere. And they work together pretty well for that. I just don’t treat them as „real instruments“. Of course I could create a similar sound with my guitar and my Helix... but the patches in CDT are playing so nicely together, I‘d rather use them in that context.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 1, 2021)

Any more love for this one? Any new opinions after some time spent with it? I'm still considering it, but can't seem to pull the trigger...


----------

